# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Introduction

## ihtlwsn

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Hello,

I use excel every so often, but mainly I update Access databases. Excel can be very useful though when I need to use a formula in a query for example. So, I'm here to get some help.

----------


## Paul

Hi Ihtlwsn, welcome to the forum.

Hopefully we can answer any and all of your questions going forward.   :Smilie: 

Please be sure to review the forum rules if you have not already, and post your questions in the appropriate sub-forum, too.

Thanks, and have a great day!

----------

